# Didn't think this would ever be me! ~



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi ladies!
Didn't ever think I would be here - how arrogant can you be! I guess we all take our fertility for granted until the unthinkable happens and you can't concieve no matter how hard you try!

Anyway, I'm 37, Dh is 35,have been ttc since aug 06, joined CARU in Feb 07 and had hycosy which showed 1 tube open! Waiting to have HSG this week to confirm. Been on clomid since March.

I don't mind admitting that I am very anxious about the hsg, I've read all kinds of horror stories about how painful it can be! I'm a bit of baby that way! lol!

Just wanted to say hi and ask for prayers and positive thoughts for 2 open tubes!! 

Wishing you all lots of luck in your ttc journey!
Poppy


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello Poppygirl    and Welcome

I don't suppose anyone thinks it will be them! Sounds like you're onto the problem and therefore the solution pretty quickly though which is great      

I had my HSG about a fortnight ago and was very worried too. I found it uncomfortable rather than painful - I took other people's advice and took some painkillers beforehand. I know everyone is different though. I will also say it actually took far less time than I was expecting it to as well. 

Best of luck with it and let us know how you got on 

x coughsweet x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Poppy,

Welcome to FF. I know what you mean about never thinking you'd be here   but I can tell you that you are now in the best ever place to give you the help and support you will need on your journey.  

There is a board for the clomid girls that you'll probably find useful to join in (I'm sure one of the mods will be along soon to leave you all the useful links) as for the HSG, I think it depends on the individual and response ot pain. I'd agree with coughsweet that taking some painkillers before hand does help. Personally I found it uncomfortable rather than really painful (like having a bad smear test   ) and it is over fairly quickly. Sending lots of     to you fo ryours and a good tube report  

Love
Maz x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Poppy* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I had my HSG over 18 months ago now and although painful for about 30 seconds once its over its not too bad - just take some painkillers about an hour before.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

Clomid board...............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night at varied times is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Poppy  
I am sorry youve found yourself unable to concive without help, everyone here fully understands how this makes us feel at times and will do whatever they can to help and support you as you pick your way through the maze to achieving the end goal 
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, 
Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

HFEA INFO
You may already have taken a look at the HFEA website but if not, then you may find it of interest - it provides all the clinics stats - success rates for different treatments etc.

You can also obtain a free fertility guidebook from them which contains some really useful info re IUI, IVF and other treatments...may come in handy whilst you're having to make a decision.

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xchg/SID-3F57D79B-DB4ED1D1/hfea/hs.xsl/1131.html

Here's the link the HFEA website...

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xchg/hfea

To make FF easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Poppy, welcoem to Fertility Friends. 

I don't think anyone really thinks it could be them. It's a terrible shock to find out it can happen to you. 
Please try not to worry about the HSG - having had one I can honestly say, no, it's not the most pleasent of experinces but really not so bad. If you find it too painful you can always tell them to stop or go slowly. I must confess I "cheated" a little before mine and took a couple of painkillers about an hour beforehand.

Let us know how it goes.

C~x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Didn't we all Caz    

Hi Poppy and welcome.  Everyone on here is great and can offer you all the advice you'll ever need    Good luck with the HSG - isn't it the same as a Hycosy anyway (I though it was the same thing except one is dye and x-ray and the other is different dye and ultrasound?  )      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Poppy,

Hello and welcome to Fertility Friends.  Good luck with the HSG.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow!! Thanks ladies - I did not expect such a warm welcome from strangers! Thanks for taking the time to reply to me and give advice! I have the biggest smile! 

It's so good to knwo thatI'm not the only one here feeling a bit frustrated, scared but nevertheless determined to do what needs to be done!

My HSG is booked for Thurs but right now I;m having a strange af. I have 26 day cycle. Since CD24 I've had watery brown discharge - not a lot. Today is af due day. I woke with cramps but no blood. Had a bath, still no blood but this watery brown stuff. I have a abckache and mild cramps. I haven't experienced this before and I'm worried if I don't have a proper period then the HSGwill be cx and I'll have to wait until next month! Any ideas?

TIA for ANY advice on this! Hope you are all well and getting closer to seeing that wonderful BFP!!!
Poppy


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Poppy, is your AF always bang on time no matter what? If so then, there could be any number of reasons why it is delayed. Possibly stress or anxiety can have an effect. There's always one other possibility that you might be pregnant so, if she doesn't arrive by tomorrow, might be worth doing a test  - if for no other reason than because Sod's law means she'll arrive just after you've shelled out the money for one!  
You should also contact your hospital where you are having the HSG for advice as, a delay if AF may mean they have to put things back a few days?

Good luck. Let us know how things are going.


C~x

P.S. Fluffs, I forgot to add I also had half a bottle of wine before my HSG too! Definietly helped me "relax"


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Poppygirl,

Yup, we all at some point have been in the happy world of doing our damndest not to get pregnant, and then having to cope with finding out it's harder than you could ever imagine to achieve the golden BFP... one day tho, we all have hope 

So, try not to worry about the HSG. Like everyone else who's commented here, it's certainly not pleasant but it's not at all bad... nothing that painkillers, a good cup of tea (maybe with some nice choccy?) and a cuddle with hubby won't fix. Here's my take on it if you're interested...

I had an HSG a few months back now and was actively prompted by the doc to take 3x200mg ibuprofen about 30 mins before leaving the house (and therefore an hour before the procedure) - I made damn sure I did  DH came in with me and they got him all strapped up in a lead vest thingummy (so important to protect the boy parts!). I was glad he was there - I think he liked being involved and it was a real comfort to have his hand to hold. Plus we're both scientists and were very fascinated to see the X-ray images appearing right there before our eyes...

So anyway, the medical team were great with me (Fletcher Allen in Vermont, USA so nowhere near you I guess) - put me right at ease and got straight on with it.

Here's how the process goes (or how it went for me):

You don a most fetching hospital gown (I'd recommend two, one each way round... for modesty in case you're required to tread the corridors), you get settled on the table and you assume the position (of course - feet together, knees flopped to the side... thinking of England!). Hubby clutches your hand like he's the scared one (aw!) and then in goes the speculum (all familiar so far from the smear test procedure?). Next a small tube is inserted into the cervix - a little bit of a pinched feeling here - and then the dye is injected which causes only minor cramps at that point (or at least that was the case for me).

I will be honest and say it wasn't entirely straight forward when I had mine. The tube 'fell out' of my cervix as doc started injecting the dye so she had to go in again and used a mini crocodile clip thingummy to secure it in place - this was quite painful to be truthful, tho' easily beared by scrunching up my face and clutching hubby's hand right back. That pain went away immediately once the clip was removed - only about two minutes of ouchy.

Nothing else to it really, and the results were there instantly so we got the docs commentary all the way through.

They sent me into the attached loo to clean up (they kindly had some pads in their too in case of bleeding and 'dye backwash' I suppose) and then off we went. Got half way to the car when serious cramping kicked in... felt like really bad period pain but quite nauseous too. Got home, wiped out on the sofa with said cup of tea, choccy and hubby then, less than half an hour later, it all just went away like someone had flipped the 'pain off' switch. Hurraah! No problemmo.

Did that help any? I hope so. I find half of the anxiousness is not knowing exactly what to expect so I hope my comment (albeit probably way too detailed for comfort) gives you some reassurances. Just in case you get really bad cramping I'd be sure to arrange to have someone drive you straight home afterwards.

As for your concerns about having a strange AF, I don't know for sure but I don't think it should affect the HSG so long as it's all finished before they do it (someone may be able to advise better) *BUT * you and the docs alike will want to be absolutely sure there's no pregnancy before doing the HSG...

Good luck with it all and don't forget your ibuprofen!
T xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome to the site

we do take our fertility for granted and spend most of our live trying no to get pregnant only to find out its going to be a long road.

hop it all works out for the best

keepinghope


----------



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for your advice Tripitaka! It does help to know what to expect. I think that my hsg will be postponed til next month as I started a proper bleed late last night and I know I won't be done by tomorrow! Never mind, it gives me more time to look forward to it! lol!! 

Have you had any more tests done? What is the next step for you?
Hope you are well and enjoying the summer!
Poppy

Thanks again to those who gave advice - this is a wonderful site! Baby dust to us all! 
Poppy


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

No worries.

Boo on the delayed HSG (and double boo on the no preg - I was getting my hopes up for you).

So, this may be a silly question but why do you have to wait a whole month? Does your clinic not do HSGs weekly? Ours does them on Tuesdays every week and they're VERY good at accommodating any last minute changes... we are women after all 

I'd push hard to see if they can schedule you for next week if at all possible... there's nothing more frustrating than having to wait just for the test. We all certainly do enough waiting in every other respect.

So, the tests we've had are really just the basic ones I think - bloods to check hormones, ovulation detection, semen analysis and the HSG. From that we were put in the 'unexplained infertility' category and not prompted to have any more tests. A lot of people apparently fall pregnant naturally within three months of having the HSG process (my doc had done some research in this area and concluded it's nothing more than a 'flushing the tubes out' effect - the dye itself doesn't appear to do anything magical!) so we decided to wait those three months to see what happens and then take more proactive steps if no luck - I think IUI to start with since IVF is SO expensive and a whole lot more involved... not sure we're at that point yet.

Mind you, I found a list on FF that includes a whole lot more tests I'm going to talk with my doc about. I forget where it was - maybe someone else knows? Hang on, I'll see if I can copy it here from my files FYI:

_1. Semen analysis (repeat semen analysis if abnormal in any way) to include testing for antisperm antibodies.
2. Blood tests for FSH, LH, prolactin, testosterone and thyroid tests (during day 1 to 5 of menses).
3. Blood test for progesterone (day 21 to 23 of your cycle).
4. Vaginal ultrasound scan in a natural cycle between day 10 and 14 of menses.
5. Post coital test timed accurately with ultrasound or urine testing.
6. Laparoscopy and dye test (HSG, if laparoscopy inconclusive).
7. Hysteroscopy: preferably at the time of laparoscopy between day 5 and 10 of menses.
8. Endometrial biopsy: Where a sample is taken from inside the womb, to check for normal developments of the womb lining. This test should ideally be performed after accurate ovulation timing, between day 4 and 7 post ovulation.
9. Doppler ultrasound studies of the uterus; to check for normal blood flow responses of the uterus in your natural ovulation cycle. 50% of women who have failed to concieve despite 3 or more IVF attempts, have poor uterine blood flow.
10. Blood tests for antisperm antibodies if the female partner has cervical hostility or if the male partner has had reversal of sterilisation or low sperm motility.
If you can I would add having a test for AMH (anti Mullerian hormone) along with Inhibine B and the regular FSH, LH, E2 tests._

Success (with the document copying at least)!

Enjoy your summer too! Hope UK is getting more sun and less rain than lately... it's in the 80s (F) here today and very humid. Yuck. Thank gads for air conditioning!

Good luck!
T xx


----------



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi T! Hope you are well and it's not too humid where you are! We've had sunny weather here at last!

So, my HSG iscx til next month. When I called to cx this am, "she" (could have been the cleaner for all I know!) said to call back on CD1 next month. It sort of suits me as I'm going on holiday Saturday and it means I can relax without coming home for a day to have it done. DH says he''ll arrange it at work that he can come with me so roll on next month! 

I've also read that the hsg can result in pg due to the tubes being thoroughly cleaned! I have my fingers crossed for you! How exciting would that be?!

Thanks for the list of tests. I've had the first few done. Don't the ones towards the end sound lovely-lol! Can't wait to enjoy those procedures! Ha ha!

Oh well, time to say a prayer and go to sleep! Goodnight!

Poppy


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi and hello.

i had a friend who was going thro problems for years, and when me and DH started trying we never took it for granted that it would be easy. and to be hoenst, thats helped as i always had in the back of my mind that i COULD be us. ....and guess what....it was!!! 

this is a great site and with lots of lovely people. im new here to and have found it such a warm welcome.

hugs

kitten77


----------

